# What kind of Cichild is this?



## Finky (Sep 16, 2009)

... I know its been taken out of the water and it might seem cruel to some as the fish undergoes stress etc etc. But I really need some ID on this one.

flickr com/photos/magolith/3924492839/


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Pictures IN the water are usually more helpful.


----------



## Finky (Sep 16, 2009)

Point taken.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Something from the Parachromis genus perhaps.

Yeah, in the water will probably help


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I can only see a URL. No photo. :-?


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

24,
you have to copy the url but put a . in between the flickr and the com


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

flickr .com/photos/magolith/3924492839/
flickr.com/photos/magolith/3924492839/
still nothing :-?


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3924492839

see if this works for you.....


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

From that pic, I would guess parachromis motaguense. In tank shot would help alot.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks :thumb: yep a Parachromis 
http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?s=223
or
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=40
I would guess dovii


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

Why is it on the floor?


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Jag


----------



## Finky (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for the help. I've taken a look at the photos and it seems it is indeed from the Parachromis family. I can't figure out which one is it, though. It's pretty bland in color when compared to all the pictures.

There's no tank shot because I don't have a tank and just fished em up from a canal near my place. Since they don't look like the regular Tilapia I get, I just thought I bring em home to take a couple of pictures.

But once again, thanks!


----------

